# Pigeon Impossible



## Reloader (Apr 1, 2010)

I got sent a link to this short animated film today & I think it's brilliant!
It tells the tale of Walter, a rookie secret agent faced with a problem seldom covered in basic training: what to do when a curious pigeon gets trapped inside your multi-million dollar, government-issued nuclear briefcase!

[YOUTUBE]jEjUAnPc2VA[/YOUTUBE]

You can see it larger on their website:

http://www.pigeonimpossible.com/

</EMBED>


----------

